# [No Longer Available] Ocean Sands, Oceanfront VA Beach 6/6-6/13 1BR $700



## Egret1986 (Apr 28, 2014)

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/vac/4405467283.html

Includes annual Boardwalk Art Show and North American Sand Soccer Championships:

http://www.sandsoccer.com/

http://www.virginiamoca.org/outdoor-art-shows/boardwalk-art-show

Email timesharevacations@cox.net


----------



## Egret1986 (May 19, 2014)

*This week is still available.*



Egret1986 said:


> http://norfolk.craigslist.org/vac/4405467283.html
> 
> Includes annual Boardwalk Art Show and North American Sand Soccer Championships:
> 
> ...




This week covers two annual events at the oceanfront!


----------



## Egret1986 (May 30, 2014)

*No longer available.*

No longer available.


----------

